# 12/20 deer report



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Spent the day out with my brother near Buckeye lake. We saw 8 deer in the morning but all were to far or too fast 
We saw 3 nice size does in the afternoon but again they were to far to get a clear shot. It was nice to be out but I'm done for the year now, unless I get out a day or two in blackpowder season. Didn't get a deer this season "yet" but that's fine with me. Looking forward to the ice season which should start soon with the weather they are calling for.

Good luck to all the scored this season, and good luck to all that are still out there.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Seen 7 does and 2 bucks The same 5 pointer that follows me everywhere I hunt at this spot. The other was a 1 horned spike. Shot a tree it got in the way of a doe. Dam trees.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

wildman...Those damn trees are great at jumping out in front of you ...they love to do it when you are shooting at a deer...HA...HA...
GOOD HUNTING TO YOU GUY...C.L...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I didn't see any in one of the top three Kill Counties!(Should have showered this morning I guess!) Most must have been in the FOUR bretheren meat wagons I saw at the New Philly MacDonalds this evening.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I had 3 does walk by this evening about 40 yards out. I had my bow in my hand, and there was brush between us...no shot. Oh well, that just means more time in the woods.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Saturday afternoon I got a nice doe pushed out by one of the brethren. He was a nice guy - we talked for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I only hunted Saturday. The winds today would have made it too unbearable in my opinion. I sat yesterday from dawn to dusk...never left the stand. I only saw 3 Does at 9:45. The proceeded to bed 20 yards from me for nearly 3 hours. By then my rear was starting to hurt and I had to take a leak, so I spooked them out.

Hopefully muzzy season will be more productive. First thing with a rack is getting lead thrown at it.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I hunted my property Saturday morning and it was very quiet. Only heard maybe 6 shots all morning and they were far off. Did not see a deer, but I did see a good flock of turkeys. I had two male birds (couldn't tell if jakes or gobblers) gobbling about 200 yards from me. They must have gobbled 10-12 times. I plan on heading back down with my ML later this week if the weather warms up a little.


----------

